# Beta Testing Anyone?



## martinatkinson (Oct 6, 2001)

Hello!

PowerText: an easy to use text editor with powerful features.  The beta for this program is now availiable to download!  Click here to download!

If you find any bugs, have questions, comments or suggestions feel free to reply to this post, your help is greatly appreciated.

*News:*
*27/01/2002:*  Very bad news, see last thread.
*29/10/2001:*  PowerText v0.2 released.  New features added as well as 10.1 optimized.
*16/10/2001:*  Windowshade feature added to beta version!


----------



## Trip (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm interested!
But could you maybe up load it to a ftp server for download?


----------



## martinatkinson (Oct 7, 2001)

Hello!

Thanks for your reply, yes, I will upload it to an FTP server.  I am close to finishing but need to remove some known bugs and do a little more coding.

Let me know if you need anything else!

Albert

P.S.  When I finish the programming I will let you know where you can go to download it.  I will also give a screenshot for those of you who would be interested.


----------



## Trip (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks!


----------



## zots (Oct 7, 2001)

would you be able to post the code so that i can learn from it?  was it made in project builder?


----------



## martinatkinson (Oct 8, 2001)




----------



## martinatkinson (Oct 8, 2001)

Hello!

Here is the updated screenshot for my app.  (Last updated 13/10/2001.)  Download it at http://www.myfamilycenter.org/screen.jpg

*Zots:*  about posting the code, I don't think you would learn much from it.  It is not commented and is pretty messy, plus I only have a 2400 baud connection and not alot of free time to upload it.  However,  If you go to http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/ct/37/ and check out their free online tutorials or try http://www.cocoadev.com/ and http://www.cocoadevcetral.com/ they should get you on your feet.  I would try the Oreilly link first, the guy there walks you through from the very start, you don't even have to know much about a previous language.  If you can't find what you are looking for at those sites, feel free to make a post here.  I have found that Endian as well as some other users give wonderful answers.

Hope you all have a wonderful day and look for the app below!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Oct 8, 2001)

The moment you all have been waiting for!

I have finished PowerText v0.1 Beta!  After about a week of work I am finally done!  Please feel free to download it and use it as you please.  Read the "read me.ptfd" file before using (It was created using PowerText).

Download it below!

Albert


----------



## Trip (Oct 8, 2001)

Sweet! So far, so good!
But there's just one thing I hate: the noise. I hate that stupid noise! Could you make it something else please?
Thanks! I'll update whenever I find a bug or anything I think is cool.


----------



## martinatkinson (Oct 9, 2001)

Hello!

Thanks for your reply, I will remove the button popping and add a few more things I just thought of.  Also, anybody please feel more than welcome to contact me with anything you love or hate or can't do because of a bug.  Any and all advice or comments or suggestions are more than welcome on this thread or in my email box (pajemartin@earthlink.net)

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 10, 2001)

pretty nice, how many lines of code does it consist of if you dont mind me asking?

-whitesaint


----------



## martinatkinson (Oct 10, 2001)

Hello!

Thanks for your reply.  I looked at my project and I would estimate around 80 lines.

Anything else feel free to ask!

Albert


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 11, 2001)

are you serious?  It looks like alot less than that. I say that because most of the things that are done in the project, can be done in IB without coding, the only thing i see that requires coding is to implement it to [save].     Are you planning to sell this?  You might make some money off it if you are, not from Developers though, probably more from newbies if anybody...Sorry if i sounded harsh, i wanted to be more realistic than anything.

-whitesaint


----------



## martinatkinson (Oct 11, 2001)

Hello!

Yes, I was thinking that maybe I could sell it.  How much would you say it is worth and where should I sell it?  I am making a website for all my projects and could set up an ecommerce type thing there, but where should I advertise it?

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 13, 2001)

I cant get it to download 
it gives me an "attachment.php" when I try to save it


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 13, 2001)

I would say somewhere around $5.  But thats me and thats my pricing range.

As for Admiral, yea i downloaded attachment.php too and then i just threw it in stuffit expander and it expanded like it was supposed to.   

-whitesaint


----------



## martinatkinson (Oct 13, 2001)

Hello!

*whitesaint:*  Thanks for your reply, I was thinking about that price range as well.  Please feel free to contact me regarding anything else.

*AdmiralAK:*  Sorry about the downloading problems.  Did whitesaint's reply help?  If not I will try uploading it to my FTP server (it is finally working!).

I just found a bug in this program.  If you create or open a document and check the "Check spelling while you type" checkbox it works fine.  But if you close the document and create a new one the checkbox will remain checked but the program will not check the spelling as the user types.  I have tried to fix this bug unsuccesfully, if anyone has an idea how to uncheck the checkbox when the window is closed I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks and have a great day!

Albert

P.S.  For the OS 10.1 users:  I just purchased the 10.1 upgrade.  Look for the 10.1 compatible PowerText Beta before the end of the month!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 13, 2001)

I downloaded and expanded it 
I will play with it tonite 


(also gotta do a more advance unix write up in the HOW To section )


----------



## martinatkinson (Oct 16, 2001)

Hello! 

A new feature has been added to PowertText! I know that alot of OS X users (including me) miss the window shade feature in OS 9. I have added this function in PowerText. Double-clicking the title bar or single-clicking the minimize button will collapse the title bar. Control-clicking the minimize button will send it to the dock. More cool features coming! Let me know what you think!

Also, for the new viewers:  The snapshot has been updated, you can view it at http://www.myfamilycenter.org/screen.jpg.

Have a great day! 

Albert 

P.S. I have re-uploaded the zip file so if you want this new feature just download it here.


----------



## martinatkinson (Oct 16, 2001)




----------



## Ustaaz Raagil (Oct 19, 2001)

Wasn't there a post about system-wide windowshading here?  Could've sworn I read such in this thread last night... maybe the crack is too rich for my blood.  Anyway, there's a new app that purports to allow windowshading, from the ppl who brought you shadow killer. Check it at:  <a href="http://www.unsanity.com/haxies.php" target=haxies>http://www.unsanity.com/haxies.php</a>


----------



## martinatkinson (Oct 22, 2001)

Hello!

I just upgraded to OS 10.1!  Problem is, I have a 2400baud connection and can't download a 100+ MB file.  Would someone be so kind as to send me a copy of the 10.1 compatible developer tools  ?  Once I get a copy I will work on making a 10.1 optimized version of PowerText.  If you are willing to send me a copy please email me.

Thanks in advance and have a great day!

Albert


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 22, 2001)

Martinatkinson, just wondering, how old are you????

-whitesaint


----------



## martinatkinson (Oct 22, 2001)

Hello!

I will be 14 in November.  Why do you ask?

If you need anything else feel free to ask!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Oct 29, 2001)

Hello!

I have just finished version 0.2 of PowerText.  Looks like the final release is not that far off!  Anyway, I have added a new feature, you can now have PowerText read the selected text to you!  This is similiar to the feature in SimpleText and is one feature that TextEdit does not have!  I have also optimized this version for use with OS 10.1.

Also in v0.2:  Some new icons for the toolbar and application, toolbar has been removed from top of screen and placed in document window, toolbar print button is now enabled, about panel resizing problem fixed, document window resizing and printing problem fixed.

You can download PowerText v0.2 here.  I was not able to post it as an attachment because it is 120K but you can download it from my FTP server.

Have a great day and enjoy!

Albert


----------



## KKJ (Nov 20, 2001)

I think I have found a bug.

The "Stop Speaking" button doesn't seam to work.


----------



## martinatkinson (Nov 20, 2001)

Hello!

  Seems like I connected that button to my speakText: action instead of the stopTextSpeech: action.  Thank you for letting me know!

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Nov 25, 2001)

Hello!

You can check out the design I will be using at http://www.myfamilycenter.org/appletreesw/  Give me feedback about the design, I made it from scratch so there are sure to be some things that could be done better.

Well, the new forums are not stable.  Please continue posting on this site (the Admin has assured me that he thinks this is OK).

Have a great holiday season!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Dec 11, 2001)

Hello!

Hey, no one has been responding to my posts recently.  Hopefully this is good news and means that there are no more bugs!  

Anyway, the next major release of PowerText is not that far ahead.  I thought I would attach a snapshot of what I have currently done in it.  I am totally redesigning it (as you may see).  I have added Finder-like toolbars (thanks to Matthew Boatman for the suggestion), a dynamic font menu (thanks to the many people who suggested this), a dynamic window menu (like in Internet Explorer), a bug reporting center and more!  I have also made this more cross-platform compatible by saving files in formatted text mode instead of my own special formatting, and adding an export as PDF file option (I will also have export as Word file and more)  I'm excited and I hope everyone else is as well.

You may check out current snapshot here [ SORRY, NO LONGER AVAILABLE DUE TO SERVER PROBLEMS ] (remember this is a preview and all feature are not implemented!)

PLEASE!!  I desperatly need more suggestions!  I have been busy implementing all the features I can think of but I need more suggestions no matter how small.

Thank you all so much for all your help so far, this piece of software has gone from a peice of junk to something someone might consider using!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Dec 20, 2001)

v1.0b3 is released! 

Here we go again! PowerText has just gotten bigger and better, check out version 1.0b3 at the following URL: 

[ SORRY, NO LONGER AVAILABLE DUE TO SERVER PROBLEMS ]

Have a great day and have fun! 

Albert


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 20, 2001)

2 print "thank"
goto 2


----------



## martinatkinson (Dec 20, 2001)

Hervé:  I'm lost, what are you trying to tell me?

Have a great holiday season!

Albert


----------



## Ghoser777 (Dec 20, 2001)

I remember doing that in ProDOS!  That was back in the day.  he labled the first line as "2", in which he printed the word "thank".  After that line executes, the next line tells the program to go back to the line labeled "2" and as you can see, that means infinfetly many (or until you reach a stack overflow) "thank"'s will be printed to the screen... although I wonder what happened to the "you"..?

HTH,
F-bacher


----------



## martinatkinson (Dec 20, 2001)

2 print "your welcome!" 
goto 2


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 15, 2002)

Update:

PowerText beta 4 is coming soon.  Zots: you or anyone else want the code for the beta 2 release?  I will be posting it as soon as I finish beta 4 since I am using a whole new language!  Yes, the code I am posting was done in Project Builder and will show you how to do some simple stuff like sheets as well as some pretty cool stuff like the WindowShade feature everyone loved so much.  If you would like this please go to http://appletreesw.community.everyone.net/ and make a post letting me know.  You do not need to register (just enter your name in the username field and leave the password blank) but this will let me know that you want it so I do not waste space on my server.

Attached to this message is a screenshot of what has happened so far on the next release (sorry about the numberous toolbar changes, I think I finally found one that works and we will stick with the one coming in the next release.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 27, 2002)

Hello,

Well, I have some rather bad news.  For some reason the whole project file containing the code for PowerText wiped itself clean right as I was to release beta 4 and I lost everything.  I will be redesigning this app from scratch so it may take me a few months.

Have a great day,

Albert


----------



## whitesaint (Jan 27, 2002)

Sorry to hear that.  Stop with the realBasic crap and move on to Cocoa!

-whitesaint


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 27, 2002)

Hello,

I may move back to Cocoa, just depends on how much my brain will cooperate.  Maybe I will build a Cocoa version for OS X and an OS 9 and Windows version with RB.  I will think about this.

Have a great day,

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 21, 2002)

Hello!

Just thought I should update everyone on what is going on.  My whole project file got wiped out somehow so now I am forced to rewrite everything.  But there IS good news.  From now on PowerText will be developed in Cocoa.

So, every week I will post you what I have done so far on the application:

1.)  Window Shade is back!  And you do not even need to have WindowShadeX installed!
2.)  NEW!  Styles and font info are not attached to the main window in a drawer (see attached picture)
3.)  NEW!  Stylish buttons are here.  I have made my own aqua-like buttons that I think are much better then boring flat ones (see attached picture)

That is it for this week, feel free to post any suggestions you may have for features.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 21, 2002)

Hello!

I just wanted to let you know that some of the links to snapshots and stuff on this thread (the ones that are not attachments) do not work because of some server problems I have been having.  Sorry about this, I am working to getting the AppleTree Software website back up.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------

